# Where to live KK?



## brucefan

Hi
I'm moving to Kota Kinabalu in September and was wanting to know where the better areas to live are. I'm not keen on "the peak" as I want a backyard! Where do you recommend, please keep in mind I don't want to be miles away, hubby will be working near the airport and the kids will be at KIS.
Cheers


----------



## lorgnette

brucefan said:


> Hi
> I'm moving to Kota Kinabalu in September and was wanting to know where the better areas to live are. I'm not keen on "the peak" as I want a backyard! Where do you recommend, please keep in mind I don't want to be miles away, hubby will be working near the airport and the kids will be at KIS.
> Cheers


Along Jalan Lintas will be both easy access to KIS and the airport. Almost all detached/semi detached house will provide you with sufficient backyard space. 

An excellent location will be Shangrila hill/estate Kepayan (if you can locate a bungalow) as locals favour the spot overlooking the airport runways with expansive unblocked views of sunsets over South China Sea.

Please notice that most mature estate gardens in KK might have mature fruit bearing trees/ shrubbery and they will be less built up than newer estates.

Another great choice will be the condos closer to KIS and the Golf Club- a favourite gated community for expatriate and locals. 

Hope it helps


----------

